# Today's Private Lesson



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I made the four hour trip to take a private lesson today. I am sitting in my car eating lunch and typing this out so I don't forget before I make the 4 hour trip back (yes this post is as much if not for me than to share with you guys - I am pulling a Barb!)

Started by working about turns. That's been our weakness on heeling lately and I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong. We finally after about 50 about turns figured out that I am turning my head to cue the turn but then I immediately look back with my eyes to check on my dog. I didn't even realize I was doing it. So hopefully in the week and a half I have left to practice before our first trial we'll have it better.

We did some drop on recalls, he was perfect, nothing to work on there.

He fell for some fake cookie offerings on the retrieves so we worked through that and then he decided he better ignore fake cookies and get his dumbbell.

He has never had any kind of problem on the broad jump so we threw some distractions in and he totally fell apart. Wouldn't take the jump, tried walking the boards, etc, so we had to work through that.

That was all the open work we did, and she gave me the go ahead to try wild card open with him next month.

Directed jumping was the main thing I wanted help with, especially his go outs. He does not have good focus on go outs, and although he'll end up in the right place he tends to look around while he's going out, which in turn causes him to arc to the left. So we upped the distraction level on go outs, causing him to have to focus much harder on what he was doing. He had trouble with this, but in the end he was able to do a go out from the half-way point with her standing a few feet off his path waving around the can of squirt cheese to tempt him or throwing a handful of treats past him as he ran by. He's still not consistent enough with his jumping either, he'll still take the wrong jump sometimes or go for the right jump but cut it at the last second, so we worked on that too.

I was very pleased that he was nailing all his fronts on everything we did fronts on. I think Flip is going to have really nice fronts as long as I can keep him off my feet (he thinks the best fronts are when he stands on my feet).

So a very good session. And once again I am reminded that I do not do enough work with training with distractions. It's hard when training alone but I need to make a better effort.

Now for the four hour drive home. Have a great day!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great lesson, I love all the different distractions you all did. I am so excited, I get a private lesson with Bridget Carlson before our seminar this Friday!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I sure understand what you are talking about with training alone....Does Flip kind of stop doing what is asked when alot of distractions are thrown at him? I've started throwing a couple of toys out then getting Jonah in heel position. After that we work on dumbell retrieves. At first, he fell for the toys on the floor but after hearing my disappointed voice and a correction to the dumbell he got what I wanted. You must be excited about getting into wildcard open. BTW, you convinced me to start with wildcard novice, thanks.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like a great lesson Jodie. Well worth the drive. 



DNL2448 said:


> I am so excited, I get a private lesson with Bridget Carlson before our seminar this Friday!!!


Can I say Laura I am INSANELY jealous!!! I want a private with Bridget.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad it went well. You could have flown me out and I would give you private lessons..LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, sounds like a great lesson, and you sure covered a lot! 
(and it really does help to write it down right afterward, doesn't it??)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Glad it went well. You could have flown me out and I would give you private lessons..LOL


Heck as much as I spent today it probably wouldnt have cost me much more. Of course this time of year it would make a lot more sense for me to go there!

I did talk about you! Of course she knows Pat so I told her I had a friend with an Apollo son and I was so excited for them being ranked sixth all breed!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Heck as much as I spent today it probably wouldnt have cost me much more. Of course this time of year it would make a lot more sense for me to go there!
> 
> I did talk about you! Of course she knows Pat so I told her I had a friend with an Apollo son and I was so excited for them being ranked sixth all breed!


LOL she has no idea of who I am .. I keep telling you guys.. in obedience circles...I'm a nobody!..ROFL.. you be careful driving home!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy said:


> You must be excited about getting into wildcard open.


 You know, I always ask whoever I have been training with if I should enter my dog at whatever level I am thinking about, but I am not sure why I bother asking since I pretty much ignore it and enter my dogs when I feel like it. I have been told to wait several times before with previous dogs and I always entered the dog anyway.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome lesson  And I have driven 4 hours each way for agility lessons LOL


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, you got a lot done in one lesson!! That is great!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Wow, you got a lot done in one lesson!! That is great!


Yeah we worked for over two hours. Luckily I have a dog with a ton of stamina. 

Susan told me I need to try to get at least one high in trial from novice, preferably two, to work towards our OBHF. And here I thought my goal was to keep my dog inside the ring ROFL.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Yeah we worked for over two hours. Luckily I have a dog with a ton of stamina.
> 
> Susan told me I need to try to get at least one high in trial from novice, preferably two, to work towards our OBHF. And here I thought my goal was to keep my dog inside the ring ROFL.


Well crap.duh...:doh:. ..should I tell you now that I am expecting three... one for every leg?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well in that case I might need to ship you my dog to show then LOL. Our first two legs we will probably be up against someome who had the number one golden for a period of time, and for third time will probably have an NOI placer there. But I plan to keep him in novice for a few months so well keep our fingers crossed for some point.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> well in that case I might need to ship you my dog to show then LOL. Our first two legs we will probably be up against someome who had the number one golden for a period of time, and for third time will probably have an NOI placer there. But I plan to keep him in novice for a few months so well keep our fingers crossed for some point.


Dave will be happy for you when you win


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha, I wasnt even counting Dave! He usually doesnt show up for the specialty.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Ha, I wasnt even counting Dave! He usually doesnt show up for the specialty.


Sally? who spill it?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL its not a secret. First two legs Ill be going East into Joanne Permowitz's area. shes been showing a border collie in novice for awhile now and I bet she puts him in open at this trial if he is ready.

Third leg (well hopefully third leg - third time in the ring at least) we will be headed west and Sally Walker is usually at the specialty. And then Friday starts the regional qualifier so a whole crapload of people will be there. Actually I wasnt going to show Friday because I was afraid it would be too much commotion for my green boy but then I figured he has to learn to work through it at some point. (And to see why I wont be there the rest of the weekend see the Houston thread in the show forum)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a great lesson, whew 8 hours of driving! I cannot wait to hear about your obedience adventures!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I have driven farther for less productive results, so good for you guys! I can send you my 7.5 year old daughter for a bit, if you'd like. She has trouble standing still when she "helps" me and always smells like food! Also really likes to run around with a handful of popcorn when being Tate's judge..........


----------

